
From Elon Musk to Tim Cook, tech leaders hardly follow women on Twitter - r721
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/04/twitter-women-gender-elon-musk-tim-cook
======
nzjrs
And this is why twitter should allow you to hide who you follow.

------
therealidiot
This reads like an angry rant and not much else

What, are we going to police twitter now and force people to follow certain
lists of other people?

